# Drivers 2015 - Poll



## SugarPenguin (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello all,

We are well into the New Year I thought it would be a good idea to get a general idea of how our community feel about the line up of Drivers for 2015. All the top brands have of course released their new big sticks so I wanted to collect some stats.

*Please vote on which driver you would put into your bag for this year OR have already placed into your bag for the season.*

Simple.
Now I appreciate a lot of people won't have bought a new driver but It would be great to see everybody's verdict and why they have made the selection.  I anticipate a few fallouts. 




Only allowed 10 options for the poll so I have gone with what I think will be the most popular.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 19, 2015)

what poll?

I've just put a SLDR in and it's staying!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 19, 2015)

you need a POLL to have a....erm....POLL


----------



## drewster (Feb 19, 2015)

Ou est le poll ?????

I've bought the Nike Vapor Speed Driver if that's any help.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 19, 2015)

The poll was created with the thread. No idea why people cant seem to see it :s

I blame the PGA


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 19, 2015)

Can see it now. I'm working my way through the 2015 drivers at the minute having a hit. I've already done the 3 Nike ones, and wasn't overly impressed. Liked the Pro, but wasn't a major step-up from mine. Planning on trying the Aeroburner (and Fairway), 915 and G30 very soon.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 19, 2015)

Just got a g30 stec. Good up to now... Give it a week or so...


----------



## Revrec (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll let you know on Monday afternoon!


----------



## RobertB (Feb 19, 2015)

once weather picks up I'll be testing a 915


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 19, 2015)

Well the first nine are the thick end of Â£300 +
I might just stick with my Cleveland for this year


----------



## Rooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Well the first nine are the thick end of Â£300 +
I might just stick with my Cleveland for this year 

Click to expand...

Cobra Fly - Z is 229 at AG
AeroBurner is 229 at AG
XR is 249 at AG
G30 is 259 at AG

Then the "other" section covers benross at 149,


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've just bought a new driver, being the Yonex Ezone XP. I was angling towards the G30 SF Tec but after testing a few with different shafts and then the Yonex the consistency and ease of the Yonex won overall. 

Can't wait to put it in play this weekend.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2015)

IF I was to change clubs this year I might go to Titleist for a CF as I've liked their irons and fairway woods upto now. So I would probably try the 915 driver.
But I have no current plans to change from the SLDR.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2015)

I am assuming this is a theoretical question although in three years time I may be picking up any of these on ebay. I went for the Mizuno as it looks wonderful. Forget science, shafts used etc, it just looks the business.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2015)

Having just put the R15 in the bag and paying a stupid amount of money for it
I hope to be sticking for a few years and getting my monies worth.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 19, 2015)

My SLDR is going OK at the moment, but I can't help but look at all these new drivers.  The new mizuno looks amazing and having had a hit of the R15 I am tempted. Not sure it's enough improvement to shift the SLDR out the bag though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 19, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			what poll?

I've just put a sldr in and it's staying!
		
Click to expand...

same here


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 19, 2015)

Nike Vapour on it's way, thanks to the kind folks at GM, Nike and Archerfield


----------



## LanDog (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd have the Vapor Flex out of this year but I'm not changing from my Covert


----------



## TheJezster (Feb 19, 2015)

I just bought a Ping G20, so none of the above ;-)


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 19, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



*Nike Vapour* on it's way, thanks to the kind folks at GM, Nike and Archerfield [/QUOTE

Doesn't count, i had to buy mine 
:ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

No plans to change the SLDR but I am testing the R15 next week so you never know


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 19, 2015)

I voted for the Mizuno since I've got one but I'll be sticking with the X2 Hot and if I was seriously looking for a 2015 driver I'd be trialling the Callaway XR before making any decisions.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 19, 2015)

I voted Titleist 915.

Purely based on how good my 910 is.

The 915 should be epic


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 19, 2015)

I tried a bunch and just got an r15 460 in black. It's epic.


----------



## tom002 (Feb 19, 2015)

Callaway 815 DBD with the project x lz


----------



## Rooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow!! /\/\/\/\/\ where is the USB port on it?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 19, 2015)

How much did that set you back Tom? Not seen the Double D's in stock many places, and when I have, it's been ludicrously expensive!


----------



## tom002 (Feb 19, 2015)

I won a competition with today's golfer and got fitted at the belfry for it in December. 

Yea its Â£400 driver. 

Got It set to 11.5 neutral with a 6.0 in the project x upgrade shaft hand made lz. Very stiff tip and butt and has a 16" loading zone bit in the middle. 

Best driver I've had and last driver was the x2hot pro with tour green x


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 19, 2015)

After the complete shambles of a season last year winning the Big Bertha, absolutely hating it from day 1, going back to the Amp and then playing like a complete spanner, I've since had a few lessons and purchased a G30 with Graffaloy blue regular shaft.....it goes like stink! I then started seeing reviews on the Aeroburner and am doing everything in my power not to go and give it a whack.


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2015)

Put an SLDR in the bag last yr and cant say Ive even looked at this new set of drivers, most of them have only been out a month or two havent they. No plans to change at all, happy with my lot currently


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 19, 2015)

I will know after the 10th March as that's when I'll get to try the new Mizuno 850's, already tried the new Titleists and they were very good, but then I might stick with what I have, save my cash and not worry about bashing the ball further into the cabbage.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

Can't see me changing my current SLDR any time soon, but if came into a small sum and could (was allowed to) invest it, I'd go for the Wilson D200 :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I voted Titleist 915.

Purely based on how good my 910 is.

The 915 should be epic 

Click to expand...

 Agreed. Reviews I have seen say the 915 is an improvement on the 910.:thup:


----------



## LanDog (Feb 19, 2015)

fundy said:



			Put an SLDR in the bag last yr and cant say Ive even looked at this new set of drivers, most of them have only been out a month or two havent they. No plans to change at all, happy with my lot currently 

Click to expand...

Even the putter?!


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Even the putter?!
		
Click to expand...

Not looked at another putter since the Ketsch went in the bag, very happy with it. Most likely change is some new wedges as the 56 is pretty worn now


----------



## CMAC (Feb 19, 2015)

fundy said:



			Not looked at another putter since the Ketsch went in the bag, very happy with it. Most likely change is some *new wedges as the 56 is pretty worn now*

Click to expand...

Direct Golf email Today had the Cleveland 56* 588 RTX Chrome for Â£39.99


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 19, 2015)

I tried out the G30, just effortless and so straight and long. Gonna try out the LS Tec and see which makes the bag!


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 19, 2015)

Lots of love for the cobra...
i have just bought the vapor pro but really wish I had tried the g30 LS
too late now I suppose unless somebody wants a pretty much new vapour for Â£290


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2015)

I've always fancied a Titleist driver so I voted for the 915.


----------



## Luca4 (Feb 19, 2015)

Revrec said:



			I'll let you know on Monday afternoon!

Click to expand...

After spending some time with the LM today I would be mad not to look for a 915!11


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Got to be a Benross, none of the above appeal.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 19, 2015)

Both the titleist and mizuno drivers are ''boss'' as they say around these parts.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 19, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			same here
		
Click to expand...

And here


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2015)

If I was buying new I'd be looking  at the Titleist or Ping.
Nike Vapour looks cheap & would need to change the grip.
Had a few hits with my mates SLDR & really didn't reckon much to it,not sure how the R15 compares.
All the latest drivers are well overpriced IMO.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2015)

Having put my Benross up against the Titleist 915 this afternoon, the Benross stays; improvement was available, but at about Â£175 per yard! 

The 3 wood slot however is definitely under threatâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Revrec (Feb 19, 2015)

I had TM Burners and they were fine, but I always felt I could do with a bit of help. Not too worried about length, just occasionally having a 2nd on the f/way. Come Monday, it's all about the dispersion. Oh - and the price (a bit). Then length. Intending to hit quite a few!

EDIT - Lessons. That'll help too obv


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having put my Benross up against the Titleist 915 this afternoon, the Benross stays; improvement was available, but at about Â£175 per yard! 

The 3 wood slot however is definitely under threatâ€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

 After playing with you at Littlestone, I think you need every yard you can get.


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2015)

Currently working my way through most of the 2015 drivers in testing them since Nov last year! The aim is to select the best few and get a full fit sometime in March.

I've done a mini-test of the first lot in the Reviews section, encompassing Nike Vapor Pro, Ping G30 stock, Mizuno JPX850, Titleist 915 D3 and Callaway Alpha 815 DBD. The Mizuno and Callaway were excellent for me, with 915 a bit underwhelming.

Since the above, I've now tested the R15 430, Ping G30 LS Tec, Srixon 545 and Callaway Alpha 815. Review of these to come in Reviews section.

Last ones to try are the other Nikes, R15 TP, Aeroburner TP and Cobra FlyZ.


----------



## Rumpokid (Feb 19, 2015)

TM RBZ going well...So got a Jetspeed gathering dust in garage.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

Piece said:



			Currently working my way through most of the 2015 drivers in testing them since Nov last year! The aim is to select the best few and get a full fit sometime in March.

I've done a mini-test of the first lot in the Reviews section, encompassing Nike Vapor Pro, Ping G30 stock, Mizuno JPX850, Titleist 915 D3 and Callaway Alpha 815 DBD. The Mizuno and Callaway were excellent for me, with 915 a bit underwhelming.

Since the above, I've now tested the R15 430, Ping G30 LS Tec, Srixon 545 and Callaway Alpha 815. Review of these to come in Reviews section.

Last ones to try are the other Nikes, R15 TP, Aeroburner TP and Cobra FlyZ.
		
Click to expand...

Wilson?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2015)

I voted other. My Ping G25 staying put (despite heavy influence from the Titleist 915 D2 today)


----------



## hines57 (Feb 19, 2015)

Having tried the 915 D2 today - I know where my vote lies!


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 19, 2015)

Added the 915 D2 to the bag a few weeks ago, still settling in! It's so long!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 19, 2015)

Having not tried any of them, I have to say it would be the 915 based on the reviews I have heard. 910 is staying put for now though.


----------



## Jay1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Had no intention of even considering changing until I hit the 915s today. They are very very good.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 19, 2015)

Love my 913 but as it was only purchased last Aug will not be changing anytime soon . Voted for 915.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 19, 2015)

love my rbz stage 2 but would love a 915.. voted 915


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			Wilson?
		
Click to expand...

Old flat volleyball that Tom Hanks lost?!

Seriously though, i have seen them in the store. Might have a pop.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow - 100 votes in and nothing for the Cobra!
I got a G30 off ebay end of last year, terrific club.  Improved my ball flight loads and distance has been gained!

Previously played Cobra Amp (2011/2012?) Was excellent for forgiveness and helped me loads.  Wanted to wait to try the FlyZ but couldn't wait until Feb to try/buy.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 19, 2015)

Yessssssssss! I love polls:clap:
gotta be that blue jpx


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2015)

Piece said:



			Old flat volleyball that Tom Hanks lost?!

Seriously though, i have seen them in the store. Might have a pop.
		
Click to expand...

The D200 is a real eye opener, well it was for me.


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			The D200 is a real eye opener, well it was for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yonex Z force is another left-field one I've seen.


----------



## Yosser (Feb 19, 2015)

TheJezster said:



			I just bought a Ping G20, so none of the above ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I also got the G20 at Christmas, very very pleased with it and my driver has gone from the worst club in my bag to the best. Its both accurate and forgiving and therefore breeds confidence.

I have however recently managed to get hold of a second hand G30 3 wood, which is amazing. Maybe one day a deal will come along and I'll be able to afford the G30 driver but it would have to be a great deal for me to ditch the G20 "fairway hitter".


----------



## Slab (Feb 20, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			Wow - 100 votes in and nothing for the Cobra!
I got a G30 off ebay end of last year, terrific club.  Improved my ball flight loads and distance has been gained!

Previously played Cobra Amp (2011/2012?) Was excellent for forgiveness and helped me loads.  Wanted to wait to try the FlyZ but couldn't wait until Feb to try/buy.
		
Click to expand...

On cost alone I've no intention of changing but voted for the Cobra because I have other Cobra long clubs & I doubt any of the 10 will be hounds



Off topic Top Tip to resisting the urge to change clubs: 
Look up the reviews/tests that were published at the time for your current driver/irons etc that were carried when they were first launched and read the manufactures blurb & test data as if you were considering buying it alongside today's offerings, then look at today's price for the stick you already own and compare it to the new releases. If you still think a new one is worth the difference then go for it


----------



## Slab (Feb 20, 2015)

Wonder if the results would vary with the following added as a condition:

_You actually have to be prepared to pay for it_

Would the 915 at Â£330 still have quite so many votes?
(especially with the previous model at Â£160)


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 20, 2015)

Slab said:



			Wonder if the results would vary with the following added as a condition:

_You actually have to be prepared to pay for it_

Would the 915 at Â£330 still have quite so many votes?
(especially with the previous model at Â£160)
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I did want this to be just about the club but It would be interesting to see. 

I do love a good poll. Every thread I do seems to have a poll


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2015)

I went to the range last Saturday with:-
Cobra X Speed ( Just can't part with it - BOOM)
Cleveland SL270    (Love this) 
Adams Super S (New toy, had money burning a hole in Pro account)

No difference in distance. Why do we bother. (Love the Adams though)


----------



## Slab (Feb 20, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Interesting. I did want this to be just about the club but It would be interesting to see. 

I do love a good poll. Every thread I do seems to have a poll 

Click to expand...

Yeah but since the clubs aren't free its maybe no surprise that one of the most expensive is at the top of the votes & removing cost from the poll takes away a critical component in how each manufacture went about designing their club i.e would the benross be different in looks and performance if they knew it was going to retail for Â£300  

I remember a poll of sorts that showed most teenage boys wanted a lamborghini, wonder how many actually owned one


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 20, 2015)

To be honest I am surprised that the Titleist is topping this. I've always wanted to own Titleist clubs. Had a 3 wood a few years back and couldn't hit it at all. Tried the drivers, couldn't hit them. Tried the AP2 irons, completely hooked them. I feel I can pick up any club from any manufacturer and get something from it but not Titleist. Only the Vokeys go well for me.

Still, if it's topping the poll I suppose I better go try it!


----------



## Ontherange (Feb 20, 2015)

I've gone for the Titleist 915. Tried one on the course last Sunday, of the 7 holes I used it on I missed only 1 fairway. That included my first hole of the day where I was running late and so my tee shot was the first swing of the day!

This is the first driver I have used for years (since my old Taylor Made 320 was stolen) that I feel totally confident with.

Going for a fitting tomorrow, but unless there is a different shaft spec that works better than the one I've already tried, I can't see it needing to take more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			Wilson?
		
Click to expand...

Not being able to justify the cost of one of the big name drivers I've recently got myself a Wilson FG M3 Tour driver. Does the job for me and at Â£89.99 I would say it's a bargain.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Not being able to justify the cost of one of the *big name drivers* I've recently got myself a Wilson FG M3 Tour driver. Does the job for me and at Â£89.99 I would say it's a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

This is always a questionable term for me, what are we classing as a "big name", is it those companies that simply market stronger in publications, get their many ambassadors to put the newly released drivers in their bags immediately on tour, invite joe public on testing days and flood the corners of the country with new products so network marketing is naturally undertaken, and the list could go on..  

With all the above taking place, is it no wonder that those that have to pay for these specific latest drivers are looking at Â£299.00 plus, after all, someone has got to pay for all those subsidised and give-away drivers, not to mention all the advertising, sponsorship and marketing!

Or, could a big name driver still come from a company that mainly concentrates on the product itself with all the same or similar style of technology that is involved in various forms and as such it finds it can match and perform as well as some of those drivers that are heavily marketed and deemed to be "bigger names"?  

Are we swayed by price alone, in that, do we think because its so much cheaper it must be inferior? 

I was very impressed with the Wilson D200 on a recent driver exercise I took part in, knowing what drivers can cost and believing that the Wilson brand name is a very strong one, I would have thought its price point would be around Â£249-Â£299, so I am pleasantly surprised to see it around the Â£199 mark and even cheaper in some places, but, does that price make it come across to us as consumers as a lesser product than those being punted at Â£299-Â£349 or Â£399 as a Â£100+ variable is considerable!

Looking at last years models now which at the time were the latest all-singing and dancing must have drivers, you can now pick them up for 40-50% less than their launch prices, mainly because another newer model has been produced, so, is the strength of marketing becoming more important than the product itself to catch as many consumers as possible to impulse buy chasing those extra 10yds, adjust-ability and perfect ball flights, or are we all becoming more savy and waiting for those latest models which we all craved last year to become the older model and drop into our price range, and if that is becoming more the case and where a rush of new sales comes from against the latest models, then why don't manufacturers grasp that and sell at a more acceptable price point and look for a dominant brand presence based more on the quality of the driver alone.

I would love to see 6 unbranded (unknown) drivers put together and fitted to a range of handicapped golfers and then judged and see which manufacturers came out on top, would it still be the same as those we see all the time because we are unconsciously swayed by the brand, its price or strength of marketing, or would it really throw up a curve ball?

Sorry for the long post, I woke up early :smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			This is always a questionable term for me, what are we classing as a "big name", is it those companies that simply market stronger in publications, get their many ambassadors to put the newly released drivers in their bags immediately on tour, invite joe public on testing days and flood the corners of the country with new products so network marketing is naturally undertaken, and the list could go on..  

With all the above taking place, is it no wonder that those that have to pay for these specific latest drivers are looking at Â£299.00 plus, after all, someone has got to pay for all those subsidised and give-away drivers, not to mention all the advertising, sponsorship and marketing!

Or, could a big name driver still come from a company that mainly concentrates on the product itself with all the same or similar style of technology that is involved in various forms and as such it finds it can match and perform as well as some of those drivers that are heavily marketed and deemed to be "bigger names"?  

Are we swayed by price alone, in that, do we think because its so much cheaper it must be inferior? 

I was very impressed with the Wilson D200 on a recent driver exercise I took part in, knowing what drivers can cost and believing that the Wilson brand name is a very strong one, I would have thought its price point would be around Â£249-Â£299, so I am pleasantly surprised to see it around the Â£199 mark and even cheaper in some places, but, does that price make it come across to us as consumers as a lesser product than those being punted at Â£299-Â£349 or Â£399 as a Â£100+ variable is considerable!

Looking at last years models now which at the time were the latest all-singing and dancing must have drivers, you can now pick them up for 40-50% less than their launch prices, mainly because another newer model has been produced, so, is the strength of marketing becoming more important than the product itself to catch as many consumers as possible to impulse buy chasing those extra 10yds, adjust-ability and perfect ball flights, or are we all becoming more savy and waiting for those latest models which we all craved last year to become the older model and drop into our price range, and if that is becoming more the case and where a rush of new sales comes from against the latest models, then why don't manufacturers grasp that and sell at a more acceptable price point and look for a dominant brand presence based more on the quality of the driver alone.

I would love to see 6 unbranded (unknown) drivers put together and fitted to a range of handicapped golfers and then judged and see which manufacturers came out on top, would it still be the same as those we see all the time because we are unconsciously swayed by the brand, its price or strength of marketing, or would it really throw up a curve ball?

Sorry for the long post, I woke up early :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Fish you can babble on at 6am.

Seriously tho I think your spot on. I wonder how many people when testing new drivers actually try the likes of Wilson or Benross with a view to buying one. 
I reckon it's more likely that they know it's between say 4/5 brands which they'll end up with before even hitting them.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 21, 2015)

Hit a few of them now and for me due to the fact there was nothing in it I would go with brand loyalty and get the R15, that would make it 9 TM drivers in a row. But a close second was the 915 and to be honest there wasn't anything in it. 

But seeing as my SLDR was as good as either of them, I'm not rushing out to change it.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 21, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jesus Fish you can babble on at 6am.

Seriously tho I think your spot on. I wonder how many people when testing new drivers actually try the likes of Wilson or Benross with a view to buying one. 
I reckon it's more likely that they know it's between say 4/5 brands which they'll end up with before even hitting them.
		
Click to expand...

Your right, if they had a different name on them people would be more interested in some of the so called lesser brands clubs. When I got the R11s the lad in direct golf gave me a club and told me not to look at the name and just hit it. I did and was very surprised to find out it was Benross. Still did not quite perform like the R11s but for price it offered amazing value for money.


----------



## Ontherange (Feb 21, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jesus Fish you can babble on at 6am.

Seriously tho I think your spot on. I wonder how many people when testing new drivers actually try the likes of Wilson or Benross with a view to buying one. 
I reckon it's more likely that they know it's between say 4/5 brands which they'll end up with before even hitting them.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget up until the mid-1990's Wilson were one of the 'big names' in Golf. 

They nowadays seem to have committed resources to the tennis market, but given their history should still have enough knowledge to copy the big boys, albeit a season or so behind as their R&D resources are not as big as say Titleist, Callaway or Taylor Made. 

Does this make their products inferior? Probably not. Although, They do have the drawback of not being as widely available as the big boys and limited in the ability to customise, so will limit the market they can appeal to.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2015)

It's about priorities too though and perception. Mark crossfield tweeted yesterday asking would you rather reduce driver spin by 1000 rpm or have 2 less putts per round. I know which is cheaper!! (No necessarily easier though!)  And doesn't have the same warm fuzzy feeling u get when splashing a few hundred large on a shiny toy you can show off!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 21, 2015)

Ontherange said:



			Don't forget up until the mid-1990's Wilson were one of the 'big names' in Golf. 

They nowadays seem to have committed resources to the tennis market, but given their history should still have enough knowledge to copy the big boys, albeit a season or so behind as their R&D resources are not as big as say Titleist, Callaway or Taylor Made. 

Does this make their products inferior? Probably not. Although, They do have the drawback of not being as widely available as the big boys and limited in the ability to customise, so will limit the market they can appeal to.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that Wilson Staff RM are possibly one of the nicest irons I have ever hit. So they did make quality kit back in the early 90s when I started playing. But like rooter said they started to prioritize other sports instead.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 21, 2015)

Who would be prepared to do a truly impartial test though? None of the mags would, as at the end of the day they rely of the bigger names paying advertising fees, and a truly bad report would probably affect their own budgets. Would crossfield do one? Hmmm, whilst he goes on and on about his honest reviews I'm not sure he would, he still relies on the big names giving him kit and even lots of jollies (yourgolftravel, surely he's had a bad experience at least once, but apparently not ... visits some nice courses too).

So how to do it, well 'someone' needs to get all the latest drivers together and stick those stickers on the crown to disguise the markings, also change all the grips to a standard grip and then ensure all the testers don't ever look at the bottom of the driver. Then you need a wide cross section of people to test, and you need to hit loads of shots to get a good average, discounting the clearly poor hits, and the same testers need to warm up and stay fit and be swinging the same for hours upon hours (fish will tell you how hard that is to do, I've done a couple of club test sessions and if your hitting a good amount of balls with each club, and there are lots of clubs, then you'll be knackered at the end). Swinging the same is the hardest part, either due to being tired, or just swinging badly, going back and hitting clubs again is the tough (if your swinging better then retry the poorer clubs early tested to ensure your appraisal is correct).

Mygolfspy are currently doing a test session with all the major players, they invite the companies to send kit to them, some refuse and usually get dumped from the test, but this year they are going out and buying them instead. It'll be interesting to see the results when they are finally available.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 21, 2015)

Handing random drivers of differing loft, shaft flex, shaft length is only going to get differing results with a wide variety of people.

For a true test.  Each user would have to be custom fit for each of the drivers.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Handing random drivers of differing loft, shaft flex, shaft length is only going to get differing results with a wide variety of people.

For a true test.  Each user would have to be custom fit for each of the drivers.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree, but that would be a huge undertaking to do for even one player, never mind a few that would give good range of players.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 21, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			100% agree, but that would be a huge undertaking to do for even one player, never mind a few that would give good range of players.
		
Click to expand...

Check out Rick Ahiels YOUTUBE channel. He has just done a review on all the drivers against each other. TM R15, 915, VAPOR, G30 LS Tec all customs fitted to him.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 21, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Check out Rick Ahiels YOUTUBE channel. He has just done a review on all the drivers against each other. TM R15, 915, VAPOR, G30 LS Tec all customs fitted to him.
		
Click to expand...

yes, but only relevant to a small number of people that have his swing characteristics.

As a 'normal' golfer you will never get the chance to be custom fit for all the drivers you want to compare, and unless you do that fit all of the same day, so that your swing is at least similar then your never gonna get a good comparison.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 21, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			yes, but only relevant to a small number of people that have his swing characteristics.

As a 'normal' golfer you will never get the chance to be custom fit for all the drivers you want to compare, and unless you do that fit all of the same day, so that your swing is at least similar then your never gonna get a good comparison.
		
Click to expand...

You could say that about any person doing a product comparison. But at least this was about as fair as you can get seeing as he has been fitted by the Manufacturers for each driver.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			This is always a questionable term for me, what are we classing as a "big name", is it those companies that simply market stronger in publications, get their many ambassadors to put the newly released drivers in their bags immediately on tour, invite joe public on testing days and flood the corners of the country with new products so network marketing is naturally undertaken, and the list could go on..  

With all the above taking place, is it no wonder that those that have to pay for these specific latest drivers are looking at Â£299.00 plus, after all, someone has got to pay for all those subsidised and give-away drivers, not to mention all the advertising, sponsorship and marketing!

Or, could a big name driver still come from a company that mainly concentrates on the product itself with all the same or similar style of technology that is involved in various forms and as such it finds it can match and perform as well as some of those drivers that are heavily marketed and deemed to be "bigger names"?  

Are we swayed by price alone, in that, do we think because its so much cheaper it must be inferior? 

I was very impressed with the Wilson D200 on a recent driver exercise I took part in, knowing what drivers can cost and believing that the Wilson brand name is a very strong one, I would have thought its price point would be around Â£249-Â£299, so I am pleasantly surprised to see it around the Â£199 mark and even cheaper in some places, but, does that price make it come across to us as consumers as a lesser product than those being punted at Â£299-Â£349 or Â£399 as a Â£100+ variable is considerable!

Looking at last years models now which at the time were the latest all-singing and dancing must have drivers, you can now pick them up for 40-50% less than their launch prices, mainly because another newer model has been produced, so, is the strength of marketing becoming more important than the product itself to catch as many consumers as possible to impulse buy chasing those extra 10yds, adjust-ability and perfect ball flights, or are we all becoming more savy and waiting for those latest models which we all craved last year to become the older model and drop into our price range, and if that is becoming more the case and where a rush of new sales comes from against the latest models, then why don't manufacturers grasp that and sell at a more acceptable price point and look for a dominant brand presence based more on the quality of the driver alone.

I would love to see 6 unbranded (unknown) drivers put together and fitted to a range of handicapped golfers and then judged and see which manufacturers came out on top, would it still be the same as those we see all the time because we are unconsciously swayed by the brand, its price or strength of marketing, or would it really throw up a curve ball?

Sorry for the long post, I woke up early :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Good points very well made. I must admit I'd never really thought about as in depth as that before. Maybe "popular" or "fashionable" would have been better.


----------



## markyjee (Feb 21, 2015)

I've had a go with the 915,r15, g30 and the vapour so far this year, all felt pretty good but I wi get a proper session on the launch monitor with the club pro in April.
The 915 will be my choice as long as none of the others show a significant advantage.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 21, 2015)

Wilson are a large name though. Can you remember the fat shafts? They sold a shed load of them


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 21, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Wilson are a large name though. Can you remember the fat shafts? They sold a shed load of them
		
Click to expand...

Fat shaft deep red woods and driver


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 21, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Wilson are a large name though. Can you remember the fat shafts? They sold a shed load of them
		
Click to expand...

I can remember John Daly with his Killer Whale driver, they came standard off the shelf with Aldila shafts.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 22, 2015)

^^ 

I am surprised the mizuno and Vapors do not seem to have much love.
 Rest of the poll is as expected to be fair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2015)

I would (and am) considering a Titleist now. The demo day really opened my eyes to the brand and it performed better than my G25. I would look at Benross and to be honest, if it got better results than the club I was using at the time I don't care what make it is


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 22, 2015)

How many have actually hit the Mizuno?   off the shelf is no good with that club.  It needs fitted as its range of settings is so wide.


----------

